# My Yamaha 115 2 stroke bogs down



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys ! I have a 2000 Yamaha 115 2 stroke, lately when I try to load on the trailer it bogs down. Today it was bogging down while loading & I bumped the choke (this model has an actual choke) & it cleared up & went right on the trailer. Compression is good, runs at WOT fine. Carbs ? fuel pump? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston marine*

Does it jump out of the whole good? I could look at it for you at a boat ramp so we can see first hand what it is doing. Where are you located.

Thanks shane
850-375-0435


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Carbs. Mine done the same thing. Clean em good stay away from ethanol gas and stabill


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Could be carbs or fuel water separator if you have one.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Carbs are dirty and the jets are partially clogged. Could try and run somecleaner through the fuel, but usually because yamaha jets are so small, they need to be taken off and cleaned.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah,has new water sep/filter Probably orginal fuel pump. looks like I gotta clean the carbs, Double D, what kind of cleaner can I run thru the carbs?


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

I used AMMSOIL foaming carb cleaner on my '97 150 Yamahas last year - you can get it at Lou's Marine in GB. Before pulling the carbs all the way, pull the bowl screws and foam them up with cleaner and put the screw back in and let them soak. Crank the motor up and let them blow the crap out of the carbs. When you pull the screws try to inject cleaner thru the bowl jets. Rinse and repeat - if that doesn't work, pull them and let them soak. I have three carbs on each motor - I'm guessing you have two - don't mix them up. Each one is jetted for a separate power range of the motor. I.e. low vs. high range.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

You can also try running SeaFoam thru them. I have heard one can per 5 gals of gas, and watch it blow white smoke everywhere.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Be aware that running a cleaner through a carb can dislodge a piece of gunk and block a high speed jet thus leaning the fuel mixture and frying a cylinder.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

B12 chemtool run through the fuel. However, cleaner is more for periodic maintenance and you will most likely need to pull the carbs to be sure they are clean because of the small jets. This will prevent something like CAPTKEN said..... BOOM.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like carb cleaning is in my future, I will take photos of the linkages & connections before I remove. Any more tips? What is behind the large brass screws on top of the carbs?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Idle ports. If you have a problem getting them out..... DO NOT FORCE THEM...... call me and I will tell you how to get them out easily with no damage.


----------

